# Mlk



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

Wondering who will recover best from this last torching event. The resorts that blow the most but get less natural or points North which may have a good storm coming. Going to be interesting, all those people sliding around. 
Thoughts?


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2020)

I'd prioritize the least crowded mountain. 

I would aim for mountain that gets good natural up north, as most mountain with a lot of "blowing" capacity tend also be crowded destination resorts.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2020)

abc said:


> I'd prioritize the least crowded mountain.
> 
> I would aim for mountain that gets good natural up north, as most mountain with a lot of "blowing" capacity tend also be crowded destination resorts.



At this point ( still far out) is seems to be an eastern storm. Cannon is showing 90% chance of snow Saturday as is Pats peak and Wildcat but sugarbush and Stowe are showing only snow showers...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

Thats the dilemma...My pass is for Stowe but they don't blow a lot..and will be very crowded.
Not a fan of holiday skiing but what the hell. Killington is also an option as they can blow a ton


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 13, 2020)

Ah the weekly kingslug questionable decision

I would avoid epic/ikon destinations like the plague this weekend, and north/East is king

I’ve got a room reserved in Lyndon and hopefully will storm ski jay Saturday and leftovers at Burke Sunday. Nickle-dime snows tues weds and Thursday, potential big storm sat>sun


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2020)

Forecast is for "some" snow midweek in the northern sector. So I'm optimistic the northern mountain will be back to pre-thaw position. 

The southern mountain had lost much of the early snow they made. So they don't have a huge advantage over the northern mountains.

One option is go north with some less crowded mountains in mind. If the storm materialize, you're golden. If the storm fizzle out, well, at least you won't have to battle the crowd. 

The mega-pass resorts are going to be more crowded than indis. And the situation will be intensified on a holiday weekend. That's just something I'm resigned to. Fortunately for me, I have cross country to fall back on.



KustyTheKlown said:


> Ah the weekly kingslug questionable decision


Equally guilty here.  Add me to that same "weekly decisions" too... After all, that's the freedom and flexibility I have when I'm not locked in by flights, hotel and rental car 2 months in advance.


----------



## slatham (Jan 13, 2020)

Weekend storm has serious potential to be a major event lets say north of I90 as of now. Where the heaviest bands set up is TBD. Just need to watch, and I would suggest NOT using pretty phone apps to do so.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

At least from my place in Stowe we can go to a few places..maybe take off Tuesday as well.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 13, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I would avoid epic/ikon destinations like the plague this weekend, and north/East is king



Ikon Base is blacked out this weekend...so that will at least give those resorts a bit of relief from some of the Ikon passholders.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

But it will be an EPIC one...


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> ..maybe take off Tuesday as well.


I've cleared out my calendar for Tuesday. 

Can always put it back in the bank if the storm fizzle out.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 13, 2020)

abc said:


> Forecast is for "some" snow midweek in the northern sector. So I'm optimistic the northern mountain will be back to pre-thaw position.



Mid-week snowfall looks like it is going to be more like dust-on-crust, 2-3" by looks of the forecasts. Tomorrow on, with the exception of Wednesday day, will be much, much colder, good for snowmaking recovery. Doubt anyone will be back to pre-thaw conditions by the coming weekend. Those with the best snowmaking will be in a better position to capitalize on next weekends snow, if they can make their surfaces so that it doesn't fall on glare ice. Otherwise, with the cold temps, it may be skied off quickly. Lots of dirt showing out there. Crazy weather this year for sure.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2020)

kingslug said:


> But it will be an EPIC one...



Stowe is blacked out Saturday only this weekend for the Epic Local passes, and since those of us who upgraded from Peak passes to Epic passes don't get buddy tickets this year... If the Peak masses now on Epic locals want to make a full 3 day weekend at Stowe, they're having to shell out for Saturday's ticket....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 13, 2020)

i usually go west this weekend and am regretting that i haven't made that plan this year

i recall last year for MLK a buddy reported traffic delays over 90 min getting up the stowe access road. i want to say a truck jack-knifed and fucked everything up? + big snow.

even with the ikon blackout, i'm still avoiding k/sugarbush/stratton this weekend. just too popular to roll the dice with on a holiday weekend after a fuck thaw.


----------



## SnowRock (Jan 13, 2020)

Stowe on the mountain during the week between Christmas and New Years wasn't that crowded... even after we got some of the sloppy storm and conditions improved. Was also a Epic local blackout period. I know then later that week as conditions continued to improve it got more crowded than it was during the holiday crowd period.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2020)

It'll be a fun weekend to check the webcams from afar.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2020)

Considering the crowd that showed up to Stowe on the 5th for a storm that barely delivered..This weekend could be nuts if the storm comes. Its going to take a lot to cover that ice. Last year I was in JH...think that will be the plan for now on..


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2020)

I will be somewhere between here and Florida Thursday evening to Monday night so no skiing for me this weekend . Driving a car down and driving another one back for my in-laws 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crazy (Jan 13, 2020)

Loon, Killington, Mount Snow, and Stratton are by far the best places to go over MLK weekend. Why would you go anywhere else?


----------



## skiur (Jan 13, 2020)

crazy said:


> Loon, Killington, Mount Snow, and Stratton are by far the best places to go over MLK weekend. Why would you go anywhere else?



Killington actually isnt that bad, plenty of places to avoid the crowds there.  Yes, k1,bubble,ramshead,ans SpQ will have ridiculous lines, but if you ride the canyon, bear chair, needles, superstar, Snowdon triple etc, you can avoid those crowds pretty easily....hopefully the snow happens on saturday and opens up the unmarked and there will be plenty of room....just dont go to the bar.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 13, 2020)

skiur said:


> Killington actually isnt that bad, ...just dont go to the bar.


Pro tip:

Ski down to Snowshed, catch the shuttle to Mountain Green, Hops On The Hill opens at 3pm for a pint and some wings and nachos, shuttle back to the hill.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 13, 2020)

“Isn’t bad” is in the eye of the beholder!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 13, 2020)

My plan is for Mon Tues Wed next week at K.

Other than that I'll be scraping around at Belleayre Wed and Fri this week. 

The actual weekend is going to be a clusterf*ck.


----------



## TyWebb (Jan 13, 2020)

Deciding if I should head up to Vt from Bucks Cty Pa for two days.  

I’m thinking of Mon Mt Snow and Tues K with my son.  Have never skied Vt on MLK weekend and hoping Monday at Mt Snow won’t be too terrible.  Assuming that will be the lowest volume day


----------



## slatham (Jan 13, 2020)

TyWebb said:


> Deciding if I should head up to Vt from Bucks Cty Pa for two days.
> 
> I’m thinking of Mon Mt Snow and Tues K with my son.  Have never skied Vt on MLK weekend and hoping Monday at Mt Snow won’t be too terrible.  Assuming that will be the lowest volume day



Gonna be cold Monday, that will scare off the tourists......


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2020)

skiur said:


> Killington actually isnt that bad, plenty of places to avoid the crowds there.  Yes, k1,bubble,ramshead,ans SpQ will have ridiculous lines, but if you ride the canyon, bear chair, needles, superstar, Snowdon triple etc, you can avoid those crowds pretty easily....hopefully the snow happens on saturday and opens up the unmarked and there will be plenty of room....just dont go to the bar.



Correct, when K is 90%-100% open and all the lifts are spinning it's extremely manageable crowd-wise (as long as it's not a top 5 busy day).  It gets it's reputation of being crowded from the days of 1 million+ skier visits annually which was supported by a lift network with half the capacity as today.  Just don't do anything stupid like try to ski Great Northern or go down to the K1/Skye Peak Quad at 11am.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2020)

6" on top of dirt or blue ice isn't going to do anything.  Wait til after Saturday, gonna need someone to get 14-18"+ to make anything worth skiing again, imo.


----------



## machski (Jan 13, 2020)

We'll be at Sunday River, they are blowing a ton right now including Lost Princess in Oz.  With Oz quad open, always a good option on peak days to ski on/off lift.  They may even get to Eureka too by the weekend.  And plenty of other snow being blown around.  Nats/woods are closed for now but I'm hearing they weren't destroyed and we have a decent frozen base on those to work off of.  8-10 inches and many should open back up.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 13, 2020)

TyWebb said:


> Deciding if I should head up to Vt from Bucks Cty Pa for two days.
> 
> I’m thinking of Mon Mt Snow and Tues K with my son.  Have never skied Vt on MLK weekend and hoping Monday at Mt Snow won’t be too terrible.  Assuming that will be the lowest volume day



I've skied the last 4 years on MLK weekend in VT. Once at Stratton and Killington and twice at Stowe. Saturday and Sunday is really busy Monday on is not so bad. Saturday is definitely going to be the worst day. 

Tony


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 14, 2020)

ss20 said:


> 6" on top of dirt or blue ice isn't going to do anything.  Wait til after Saturday, gonna need someone to get 14-18"+ to make anything worth skiing again, imo.



6" on top of man man snow can make for a fun morning, but this weekend it will all be blasted in an hour I suppose.

My only chance is Sunday this weekend.  We don't close for the holiday, so its a regular weekend for me.  Might try catskills if the Sat. storm hits, but boy, Hunter is gonna be a jam packed shit show and Belleayre really got clobbered by the torch. and it looks like Platty is essentially closed....like three trails survived....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2020)

Half of Stowe is closed..going to need a lot to get it open..this weekend will be pretty jammed up.


----------



## abc (Jan 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Last year I was in JH...think that will be the plan for now on..


I always do my first western trip in January, precisely for that reason. 

Not necessarily on MLK weekend though, as I had passes that are blackout. MLK weekend is often my “rest” weekend after the madness of Christmas-New Year. (I’ve skied Christmas out west & in Japan the last 4-5 years). MLK weekend is too close to New Year for me to pull a second “away” trip. So I rest and plan for a trip in late January-early February.


----------



## TyWebb (Jan 14, 2020)

Tonyr said:


> I've skied the last 4 years on MLK weekend in VT. Once at Stratton and Killington and twice at Stowe. Saturday and Sunday is really busy Monday on is not so bad. Saturday is definitely going to be the worst day.
> 
> Tony


Now thinking of staying local in Pa, Elk Sunday and Blue Monday.  

Though snow is forecasted in Vt and it’s only Tuesday, with the amt of terrain currently open it may make really crowded into ridiculously crowded.  Travel time and expense may not be worth it for those long lift waits.  Game time decision maybe and depends on lodging availability but right now Pa mts will probably be the call.


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 14, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Ah the weekly kingslug questionable decision
> 
> I would avoid epic/ikon destinations like the plague this weekend, and north/East is king
> 
> I’ve got a room reserved in Lyndon and hopefully will storm ski jay Saturday and leftovers at Burke Sunday. Nickle-dime snows tues weds and Thursday, potential big storm sat>sun



Not sure if it's been posted further down in the thread, but Ikon is blacked out for base pass holders, so I would think that would actually reduce the crowds, all other things being equal.


----------



## crazy (Jan 14, 2020)

keyser soze said:


> Not sure if it's been posted further down in the thread, but Ikon is blacked out for base pass holders, so I would think that would actually reduce the crowds, all other things being equal.



Agreed. The reason that resorts on the Ikon Pass will be extremely crowded is simply that they are some of the "premiere" resorts in New England, so they tend to get very crowded during holiday weekends. The Ikon Pass being blacked out helps to reduce crowds, all else being equal, but that loss will be wayyyyy more than offset by the holiday weekend crowds.


----------



## RichT (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll be down the shore..............I NEVER ski on MLK weekend, total Shi$show.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 14, 2020)

How big is the sat storm gonna be ? Will Berkshire East or Magic get enough snow from it? Day tripping from RI, can’t get way up north this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

If this holds true..going to be a lot of frozen people..which may thin the herd;
https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

Monday is already the most quiet day of MLK weekend. Cold Monday won’t stop people from skiing Saturday and Sunday, especially with Sunday a powder day


----------



## slatham (Jan 15, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Half of Stowe is closed..going to need a lot to get it open..this weekend will be pretty jammed up.



From experience I'll bet lots and lots is closed because its a bit too firm for those "epic" tourists. They are expecting 2 storms >6" and most terrain will open.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

Going to be scratchy for a while..even after the storms..


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 15, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> 6" on top of man man snow can make for a fun morning, but this weekend it will all be blasted in an hour I suppose.
> 
> My only chance is Sunday this weekend.  We don't close for the holiday, so its a regular weekend for me.  Might try catskills if the Sat. storm hits, but boy, Hunter is gonna be a jam packed shit show and Belleayre really got clobbered by the torch. and it looks like Platty is essentially closed....like three trails survived....



Haven't been to Hunter in many years and was thinking about it for Monday MLK day. I may just suck it up and go with the flow and deal with the crowds. I'll wait till Sunday to see the trail count


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah, it will be a tough call for me, might wait until Monday. I might be taking ownership of a re-homed dog on Sunday, the owners are driving it into New England for me. Saturday might have to be the clean the house day and ski on Monday. I will probably hit up Magic, and bring my rock skis to switch into if I feel adventurous!  
LET IT SNOW ALREADY


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2020)

I think i'll try Breckenridge for a day trip Monday.  shit show crowded i'm sure but hoping it breaks up around lunch as the people there for long weekend get on the road.  Forcast for monday looks pretty good - Mostly sunny, with a high near 39.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2020)

gmcunni said:


> I think i'll try Breckenridge for a day trip Monday.  shit show crowded i'm sure but hoping it breaks up around lunch as the people there for long weekend get on the road.  Forcast for monday looks pretty good - Mostly sunny, with a high near 39.



Wouldn't a place like Ski Cooper be a sensible Holiday escape from the masses?   Dunno how CO is, but that's how it works in the east.  On holidays you can usually find me at places like Plattekill.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wouldn't a place like Ski Cooper be a sensible Holiday escape from the masses?   Dunno how CO is, but that's how it works in the east.  On holidays you can usually find me at places like Plattekill.



I skied Cooper one Saturday of a President's Weekend (maybe 10 years ago).  Max lift line was maybe 5 chairs.  Need to get back to check out the new terrain and t-bar.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wouldn't a place like Ski Cooper be a sensible Holiday escape from the masses?   Dunno how CO is, but that's how it works in the east.  On holidays you can usually find me at places like Plattekill.



I posted in an earlier thread to no avail. Which of these mountains are considered the safest bet for avoiding weekend crowds:


Vail
Breck
Keystone
Loveland 
Abasin


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 15, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> I skied Cooper one Saturday of a President's Weekend (maybe 10 years ago).  Max lift line was maybe 5 chairs.  Need to get back to check out the new terrain and t-bar.


Good to hear Jay,  I'm headed to CO probably in March. I plan on an exclusively Freedom Pass trip. I figure two days at Purgatory, then probably a day each at two of the three others on the pass, Cooper, Hesperus, and Sunlight. Sounds like Cooper should be one of the them.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 15, 2020)

It's been a while but I've skied Breck, Keystone and Loveland on weekend (Vail & A-basin too, but late season, so not good info).  Loveland had the least lines, especially if you work your way to the right. Breck and Keystone were very crowded, but both had paces that weren't terrible.  All the way at the back of Keystone had almost no waiting (Outback lift or something like that).  For Breck, Peak 10 the t-bar had bascially no wait.  The 2 fixed grip doubles were also not too bad, like 5 min if I remember correctly.  This was before Peak 6 went in.  I'll be at A-basin on the 26th, first mid-winter weekend day there, so will report back.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 15, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Good to hear Jay,  I'm headed to CO probably in March. I plan on an exclusively Freedom Pass trip. I figure two days at Purgatory, then probably a day each at two of the three others on the pass, Cooper, Hesperus, and Sunlight. Sounds like Cooper should be one of the them.



That should be a great trip!  Hesperus is small, might want cruise down there for some afternoon/night skiing after Purgatory.  Still mad that I had to drive right past Hesperus during a big dump. We were afraid they would close the road to Silverton.  Sunlight is real nice too.

I'm all Ikon this year, plus maybe some night skiing at Keystone, Howelson and Echo.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

isn't silverton the fucking dreamiest? 

when we went last year there was ~20 foot high avalanche debris on both sides of the road with fully grown trees snapped and embedded in the debris like peanuts in a snickers bar.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I posted in an earlier thread to no avail. Which of these mountains are considered the safest bet for avoiding weekend crowds:
> 
> 
> Vail
> ...


Loveland!

Don't know if you're buying day tickets. Loveland is also cheaper than the others. 

But if you're buying day ticket and are indifferent to the price, perhaps the Vail mountains with the holiday blackout on the Epic Local pass, would actually be less crowded than say, Abasin?


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 15, 2020)

abc said:


> Loveland!
> 
> Don't know if you're buying day tickets. Loveland is also cheaper than the others.
> 
> But if you're buying day ticket and are indifferent to the price, perhaps the Vail mountains with the holiday blackout on the Epic Local pass, would actually be less crowded than say, Abasin?



This is for the end of Feb/first week of March so no EPIC blackout dates. Have half price tickets at Abasin and Loveland. We would prefer to keep Loveland for a mon/tuesday to truly have the mountain/free cat skiing to ourselves.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

non holiday i wouldnt be overly concerned about any of them. just be careful with driving up and down 70. its a crawl on a saturday morning. the mountains do a pretty good job at spreading the crowds.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, if it's just any weekend instead of MLK weekend, I think they'll all be equally crowded.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

Back to MLK, is it going to be just decent "refreshed" condition or a powder day on Sunday?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

depends where you are. if you are in northern vermont, its a powder day. anything north of 2/89 is going to get 8"+ between now and thursday. i would not be at all surprised to see double digits. then they get another 8"+ w/possible double digits sat into sun. 

i'd be way less optimistic about killington and points south


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, I guess I'll hold on and wait to see how much the mountains get by Thursday afternoon. 

I'm holding a pretty darn expensive hotel reservation for the weekend in northern NH. I have till Thursday 6pm to decide if it'll be worth keeping it. 

Yes, I know I sound greedy. But last time a powder day was forecast (New Years eve), the 10" fell on bare rocks. While it was fun dodging rocks, this weekend I'll be doing it at double the lodging cost!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

$80 roadside motel in lyndonville for the win.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

Good for you. 

I'm looking at $150 at North Conway. (but I ski Wildcat for free)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2020)

Going up Friday night..screw the crowds..I'll deal with it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm pretty confident n.VT will see 7 to 12 inches, but the question is, will 7 to 12 inches be enough to get everything decent again after the "destruction" of late?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

based on pics today from smuggs and jay and the forecasts coming into agreement, i'm pretty comfortable believing that this weekend will have good to great snow in noVT. they got hit hard, but they didn't get reduced to grass the way southern vt did.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2020)

abc said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I'm looking at $150 at North Conway. (but I ski Wildcat for free)



Free or season pass.?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 15, 2020)

i think she has an epic pass. i also think abc is a she, tho i actually don't know for sure.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i think she has an epic pass. i also think abc is a she, tho i actually don't know for sure.


Yes on both.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2020)

I've now got triple Mount Snow this weekend.  Me and my Full IKON were going to be Pico on Saturday and then Mount Snow Sunday and Monday, but I waited too long to get my daughter signed up for a race at Pico on Saturday, and the start list reached its 175 racer limit Sunday night, when usually a race doesn't fill up at all....

Guess I don't have to worry about driving back from Pico to Mount Snow now in the storm Saturday afternoon...


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> isn't silverton the fucking dreamiest?



I used to think so, but I just got home from Big Snow. From now on I only ski indoors!!!  All joking aside, it is a great place to learn.  Got the 6 day pass so that my kids can learn to snowboard without wasting VT or Western days.  Place was pretty quiet, was there from 5 to 7.  Snow was very good quality, only a tiny patch of ice at the very top.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> I used to think so, but I just got home from Big Snow. From now on I only ski indoors!!!  All joking aside, it is a great place to learn.  Got the 6 day pass so that my kids can learn to snowboard without wasting VT or Western days.  Place was pretty quiet, was there from 5 to 7.  Snow was very good quality, only a tiny patch of ice at the very top.



I agree this would be fantastic, if not for the fact the minimum age is 7 years old, which kind of defeats the purpose for many.  For instance, I plan on having my daughter on skis at either 2.5 or 3.5 years old (still need to research that more), but hopefully by the time she's 7 she'd be Big Snow'd out.  Though I guess it would be nice to be able to take a 7 year old there in August for a session or two so they dont forget what they've learned by being off skis for 8 months.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I agree this would be fantastic, if not for the fact the minimum age is 7 years old, which kind of defeats the purpose for many.  For instance, I plan on having my daughter on skis at either 2.5 or 3.5 years old (still need to research that more), but hopefully by the time she's 7 she'd be Big Snow'd out.  Though I guess it would be nice to be able to take a 7 year old there in August for a session or two so they dont forget what they've learned by being off skis for 8 months.


My 2 kids started at age 2, with a couple of weekends at Killington in I think it was called then their mini-stars program (then again who knows if it's still called that today and/or they're still getting 2yr olds on skis as that was 14 and 12yrs ago now... (Feeling old saying that as it seems like it was just yesterday I was trying to covertly spy on them on the carpets at the base of Ramshead!!)

Both of mine then did full seasonal programs for 3yr olds (cub camp) at Mount Snow, then their 4-6yr old program (Snow camp) and 2 years of their 7+ program (Mountain Camp) before starting on the race team, which is where they've been since (now aged 14 and 16) 

Once they got to age 5 or 6, I strongly feel that they benefitted from the weekly programs, with the same basic "friends" and instructors, as seeing the same faces over and over and having a group of "ski friends" really helped them week in and week out wanting to ski, and even today, a decade or so later, has them with many very close ski friends, who they still ski with and has them still wanting to go up and ski every weekend. Something that my wife and I both truly appreciate, as well as something that opened up a much larger group of ski friends and social opportunities for us as well 

While the concept of settling down and having a "home mountain" where you spend the bulk of your ski days every season at, may seem crazy at certain times in ones life, it can also be an integral part of raising children who truly love the ski culture, which is an awesome thing! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 15, 2020)

Where did you hear Big Snow is 7?  There were some tiny kids there tonight on leashes. Maybe they were 5 at the most, doubt it though.  I just figured it was free for 6 and under.

Quick research says they will be doing Camp Big fir kids 3 to 13.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 15, 2020)

drjeff said:


> *My 2 kids started at age 2*, with a couple of weekends at Killington in I think it was called then their mini-stars program (then again who knows if it's still called that today and/or they're still getting 2yr olds on skis as that was 14 and 12yrs ago now... (Feeling old saying that as it seems like it was just yesterday I was trying to covertly spy on them on the carpets at the base of Ramshead!!)
> 
> Both of mine *then did full seasonal programs for 3yr olds* (cub camp) at Mount Snow, then their 4-6yr old program (Snow camp) and 2 years of their 7+ program (Mountain Camp) before starting on the race team, which is where they've been since (now aged 14 and 16)



Do you think they benefited learning-wise from starting at 2 or 3, or is it more a "cute" thing & convenient for the family (i.e. sort of like daycare so the parents can ski)?  This is one of the things I'm most curious about.



jaytrem said:


> *Where did you hear Big Snow is 7?* .........Quick research says they will be doing Camp Big fir kids 3 to 13.



My bad, I misunderstood based on a dumb assumption.  I recall seeing that their lift tickets are for "7 & up", and I assumed that meant children younger were prohibited, because on that same lift ticket page it didn't say "under 7 is free", which you'd think they'd boast.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> My bad, I misunderstood based on a dumb assumption.  I recall seeing that their lift tickets are for "7 & up", and I assumed that meant children younger were prohibited, because on that same lift ticket page it didn't say "under 7 is free", which you'd think they'd boast.



Maybe they already caught that omission and updated it? Right now it is pretty clear (but nowhere can I find any actual minimum age requirement)

Current wording on the Slope Access ticket purchase page:
"Valid for Ages: 7 & Up (Kids 6 & Under Free with an Adult Ticket Purchase)"


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 15, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Wouldn't a place like Ski Cooper be a sensible Holiday escape from the masses?   Dunno how CO is, but that's how it works in the east.  On holidays you can usually find me at places like Plattekill.



probably but since i have my epic pass i'll be cheap and stick with vail properties this weekend.  once i get away from the bottom the singles lines should be managable.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 15, 2020)

what are the cats supposed to get from this storm?  And will it be enough to matter?

Sunday will be a zoo at hunter I would imagine.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Do you think they benefited learning-wise from starting at 2 or 3, or is it more a "cute" thing & convenient for the family (i.e. sort of like daycare so the parents can ski)?  This is one of the things I'm most curious about.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I misunderstood based on a dumb assumption.  I recall seeing that their lift tickets are for "7 & up", and I assumed that meant children younger were prohibited, because on that same lift ticket page it didn't say "under 7 is free", which you'd think they'd boast.


Age 2, 100% "cute" thing in terms of actual skiing ability the following season. Although it did have both of my kids asking regularly the follow Summers if we could go skiing, so on that level, the time on snow at age 2 "planted the seed" that skiing is fun.

Age 3, 100% technical skills were learned AND retained for moving forward. By the end of their 3yr old seasons, both kids were making wide track, linked, parallel turns down intermediate terrain, and able to comfortably ride chairlifts with adult supervision.

Age 4 is when they're learned love of skiing, plus their competitive side, plus the way Mount Snow runs their 4-6 year old Snow camp program really turned them into solid skiers who could basically ski anything on the mountain. The Snow camp program puts colored bibs on the kids from yellow for never evers, then red for basically magic carpet only, green for starting to ride lifts and linking turns to blue for starting to make parallel turns and finally purple for linking carved, parallel turns. The quest to get to purple really resonated with my kids and is something to this day still gets brought up in conversation with them...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2020)

Has it started snowing yet?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

That would be a yes
...For the Winter Storm Warning, moderate to heavy snow
expected. Total snow accumulations of 5 to 10 inches. Winds gusting as high as 30 mph. For the Wind Chill Advisory, very
cold wind chills expected. Wind chills as low as 25 below zero.

I think winter has returned....................................


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

Pictures worth a thousand words

https://www.stowe.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx

https://www.madriverglen.com/live-web-cam/


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2020)

Even currently have a slight dusting on grassy surfaces in the hills of Northeast CT this morning!  Winter is trying to return!!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

I spoke to Ullr..he was busy out West but is back here for now


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2020)

OK! "3" and counting", according to Wildcat. I'll take that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2020)

while i'm really glad to see the pattern shifting to favor the east, now i'm starting to worry about utah feb 7-16.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 16, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> while i'm really glad to see the pattern shifting to favor the east, now i'm starting to worry about utah feb 7-16.



Wow that's some Nostradamus stuff there.  I'm worried it might rain on my tee time on May 12th :smile:


----------



## Zand (Jan 16, 2020)

Finally actually going to ski this weekend. Will follow the best snow but expecting to end up at Sugarbush or Sunday River. Nothing like taking 6 weeks off in the middle of the season to get you out of the groove but I'm ready to make up for lost time.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2020)

tumbler said:


> Wow that's some Nostradamus stuff there.  I'm worried it might rain on my tee time on May 12th :smile:



lol. yea i know its crazy to worry about 3 weeks out, but the general trend on open snow this morning has warm temps in utah and co and the jet stream east of the rockies. its pure conjecture, but enough for me to go ugh


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

Im worrying about the end of this month..high pressure ,sun,high temps..in Austria. Happened 2 years ago while utah got hammered. Just read an article about this..might be my last trip out there..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2020)

nh looking sexy on loon and cannon socials.


----------



## Edd (Jan 16, 2020)

7” at Gunstock and still dumping. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2020)

mad river reporting 6-8" and opened the double

im itching to get out of work and up north. still gotta make it thru today and tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

Today and tomorrow will be the best days...while we are at work. But at least its delivering.
tomorrow looks a bit brisk:
Moderate to heavy snow expected through this evening. Highest snowfall amounts of 6-10 inches will likely be along the International border and western slopes of the Green and Adirondack Mountains. 3-6 Inches expected outside the warning. Cold temperatures and brisk winds will bring wind chills to -15 to -25 F early Fri morning in parts of the Adirondacks and much of central-northern Vermont. Read More >


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

Web cam at MRG looks great. The ones at Stowe are rather useless. Still pics?


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Jan 16, 2020)

6 inches on my deck in Fayston (@1200 ft). Steady snow, wind picking up a bit. 26 degrees. If it weren't for a 1;30 conference call....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 16, 2020)

How's MRG  this weekend ?..still pounding up there..single chair is running.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 16, 2020)

jay is not running the flyer tomorrow due to cold. however it does look like the tram will run. i'm selfishly hoping neither run and the entire tramside is preserved for saturday


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2020)

Will there be additional upslope snow after the Saturday/Sunday storm? If so, what’s the typical timing of upslope? 24hr?

I ask because I had a xc lesson appointment on Monday morning. But if there’s upslope snow Sunday night into Monday morning, it’s lousy to have xc lessons when it’s actually snowing. I have the option to cancel by end of Saturday. Not to mention if there’s a few inches sunday night, I’d prefer to downhill Monday morning.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

5 inches of upslope snow after 4PM, 13 inch storm total. Mostly sunny with areas of blowing snow this morning. Highs around 3 above. Northwest winds 20 to 35 mph. Wind chill values as low as 37 below. Wind Chill Advisory in effect until 10AM EST.
A bit brisk

Went to a happy hour for the ski club in NYC...not one person knew about the meltdown, conditions, etc. A whole room full of people who don't ski the East anymore...


----------



## cdskier (Jan 17, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Went to a happy hour for the ski club in NYC...not one person knew about the meltdown, conditions, etc. A whole room full of people who don't ski the East anymore...



And information is so readily available today with the Internet...


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2020)

cdskier said:


> And information is so readily available today with the Internet...


What's the point of information? What do I care about the moon phase and the tide in the middle of winter, even though it's "readily available" on the internet? 



kingslug said:


> A whole room full of people who don't ski the East anymore...



Back to this weekend. Wildcat is close all day due to wind. Must be real bad up there.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

tram and flyer both closed, and ullr's closed for snowmaking. only access to tramside is via bonnie hikes, on a day with a -1 degree high. tramside will be primo tomorrow.


----------



## slatham (Jan 17, 2020)

abc said:


> Will there be additional upslope snow after the Saturday/Sunday storm? If so, what’s the typical timing of upslope? 24hr?
> 
> I ask because I had a xc lesson appointment on Monday morning. But if there’s upslope snow Sunday night into Monday morning, it’s lousy to have xc lessons when it’s actually snowing. I have the option to cancel by end of Saturday. Not to mention if there’s a few inches sunday night, I’d prefer to downhill Monday morning.



Little to no snow Sunday night. Monday likely clear, and cold.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow - that sounds ideal for Jay.

I'm thinking of driving to S.vt sat. night.  Would love to hit Magic if they get big snow totals.  But Bromly or Snow might be the safer play - 6-8" on top of a manmade base would be a nice day.  The crowds at Snow would be a big negative though.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2020)

slatham said:


> Little to no snow Sunday night. Monday likely clear, and cold.


That's the forecast showing. But I was wondering if they "overlooked" the upslope potential of Sat/Sun storm? Probably not.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2020)

might be hard driving to get up to the mountains saturday night.  Or even sunday morning to the cats...

Plans evolving....


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2020)

feeling like hunter with 6-8" sunday might be a good call - easier drive saturday night, or sunday morning.  Lots of trails open, so the fresh snow would be on open terrain....wonder if they would from it all to hell.  And of course the crowds...

Can you buy tickets at Hunter north base?

Feeling like even 12-15" won't open the goods at Magic.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2020)

Currently 6 degrees with little wind at about 2100 feet across the street from Mount Snow with the distinct hum of a crap load of fan guns turning about 12000 gpm of water into snow across the valley when I just put the cover back on my grill. 

Had to clear about 8-10" of snow off of my deck before grilling (with my deck's exposure to the prevailing winds it usually drifts in 3-4x what actually fell snow wise for full disclosure sake). As much as it's going to be a ZOO at my home hill this weekend, with their Snowmaking firepower recovery wise, and probably close to a foot on the way in the next 36hrs, it's going to be a polar opposite to last weekend!

Waxed up 8 pairs of skis for the family tonight.... New demo's for the wife (Kästle FX95's) since she delamed both skis of her daily driver Völkl Kenja's 2 weeks ago at Bromley with our kids at a race [emoji849] .... Fresh coat of sno-seal on everyone's Kinco's... Let's get this weekend going!! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 17, 2020)

Looking at this now that it's incoming, I'm inclined to think it's going to under-perform these lofty predicted totals.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## crazy (Jan 17, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looking at this now that it's incoming, I'm inclined to think it's going to under-perform these lofty predicted totals.  Hopefully I'm wrong.



I hope you are wrong, but the forecast totals have gone down as the week has progressed. The Wednesday/Thursday storm over performed. I hear that this storm will under perform.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2020)

Got to Stowe for 730 chair..no conga line up the road..was expecting an early zoo..scored my favorite parking spot...hmmm


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2020)

What holiday crowd?

(well, looks like the photo upload function is broken!)

anyway, not much crowd at Wildcat. Maybe it’s the cold. Or maybe it’s just Wildcat not a busy place...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2020)

abc said:


> What holiday crowd?
> 
> (well, looks like the photo upload function is broken!)
> 
> anyway, not much crowd at Wildcat. Maybe it’s the cold. Or maybe it’s just Wildcat not a busy place...



It really doesn't get that bad there imo..
At least that's been my past experience. Except for loon nh is manageable compared with other places.


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 18, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looking at this now that it's incoming, I'm inclined to think it's going to under-perform these lofty predicted totals.  Hopefully I'm wrong.




Agreed.   4 to 8 inches is more realistic for Northern Vermont than the 8 to 12 predicted erlier.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2020)

Ill take it


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2020)

Gonna drive up to the catskills this afternoon with my daughter.  Ski either hunter or bell tomorrow.  Hope it snows hard.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2020)

Mount Snow is/was a SOLID crowd today... Not massive, but they certainly made $$ today....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 18, 2020)

FWIW if you have black out dates on things like Ski VT or Ride and Ski Card.... Mount Snow does not black-out Monday the 20th (regular deals apply)


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2020)

Its.....snowing


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2020)

Jay skied awesome today. Entire tramside was basically untouched after being closed Friday. Legit first tracks on face chute>alligator alley>expo glade, Tuckerman>quai, Andres and beaver pond

Crowds not an issue. Flyer went down for about 15-30 min which caused minor chaos. 8 am to 1030 am was bliss. No line tram laps


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 18, 2020)

Snow didn’t start in Lyndon until about 5, but there’s already a half inch on my car


----------



## kingslug (Jan 18, 2020)

That pic looks worthy to frame and hang on the wall.


----------



## machski (Jan 18, 2020)

Not much of a crowd at SR today outside of Jordan, and some of that was due to the Oz Quad going down of its first day of operation.  Good recovery, Oz was the place to be today.  Snowmaking was unbelievably dry and soft, just super fun.  They left Top Gun and Black Hole ungroomed from the thaw/freeze, that was was quite sporting to say the least.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Jan 18, 2020)

Already an inch at AMC Joe Dodge lodge ( 1/4 mile from Wildcat)


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow great pic....happy you scored big!

Youngest daughter and I holed up in a hotel in Kingston.  Had a great dinner downtown - (boistons? I think?) - and planing to first char at Bell in the AM.  

Feels like about 3" here - hope that's 6" up at the mountain....but whatever....we're having fun and well be skiing tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2020)

Just dusted 6 inches off the car


----------



## NYDB (Jan 19, 2020)

6'' down here in SoVt's Golden Triangle at 1500'.  Could almost shovel with a broom its so light.


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Jan 19, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> Agreed.   4 to 8 inches is more realistic for Northern Vermont than the 8 to 12 predicted erlier.



Just finished a dawn patrol skin up moon walk woods  solid 10+ inches  not counting drifts.
Groomers are scurrying around relapping beginner trails done last night.
Looks to be a good day at Jaypeak


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2020)

Epic powder day at Stowe..minimal lines..everything in play


----------



## mbedle (Jan 19, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Epic powder day at Stowe..minimal lines..everything in play



Really? - all the parking lots were filled at 10:30 this morning. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 19, 2020)

Was at MRG yesterday and Stowe today. There were small crowds at MRG, Stowe was crowded waits here were around 10 to 15 minutes at Mt Mansfield but the singles line did move much faster. The snow at Stowe today 
was awesome!

Tony


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2020)

Can anyone here speculate how busy tomorrow will be? Will crowds relax a bit or still be insane. I'm skiing cannon FWIW so maybe its won't be terrible anyway


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 19, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Can anyone here speculate how busy tomorrow will be? Will crowds relax a bit or still be insane. I'm skiing cannon FWIW so maybe its won't be terrible anyway



Crowds should be lighter tomorrow.  It's going to be colder.  I thought staying away from the mega pass resorts would be smart.  I skied Ragged Mtn today.  It was a mad house.  Wait time was 20+ minutes..


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 19, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Crowds should be lighter tomorrow.  It's going to be colder.  I thought staying away from the mega pass resorts would be smart.  I skied Ragged Mtn today.  It was a mad house.  Wait time was 20+ minutes..
> 
> View attachment 26015





I did Berkshire East today rather than head to NH or VT. Very busy by their standard but not as bad as Ragged. Yikes. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 19, 2020)

medfordmike said:


> View attachment 26020View attachment 26021
> 
> I did Berkshire East today rather than head to NH or VT. Very busy by their standard but not as bad as Ragged. Yikes.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, the skiing at Ragged was good.  I will probably go back once they have everything open.  They look like they have some fun glades.
I was reading on other forums ie pugski and tetongravity.  Every ski area in NE was a shit show.


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 19, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Don't get me wrong, the skiing at Ragged was good.  I will probably go back once they have everything open.  They look like they have some fun glades.
> I was reading on other forums ie pugski and tetongravity.  Every ski area in NE was a shit show.



If Berkshire was like this I am sure it was. I am usually a Pico guy. Xmas is fine. Even the week of MA holiday week. But MLK and Presidents weekend are just a mess. Although I hate to say it but if they have good conditions Skiway is still relaxes but not enough open there to make the trip 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> I was reading on other forums ie pugski and tetongravity.  Every ski area in NE was a shit show.


Wildcat was not.  

(I didn’t quite make first chair, when I got on around 8:45, it was only about 5 deep. Singles line was empty, till 10’ish)

Was only busy during 10-12. 10-15 min wait maybe.

I took lunch break at 11:30 when the single line got to almost 10min wait. By the time I got back out at 12:30, there’s no one on the single line. And the regular line was only 5 deep. By 1:30, it got to be a little long. I decided to lap another chair, slower but no wait. By 2:30, the crowds were gone. It’s ski straight on again.

Snow was fantastic!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 19, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> Crowds should be lighter tomorrow.  It's going to be colder.  I thought staying away from the mega pass resorts would be smart.  I skied Ragged Mtn today.  It was a mad house.  Wait time was 20+ minutes..
> 
> View attachment 26015


Was this when they had a lift down?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 19, 2020)

prsboogie said:


> Was this when they had a lift down?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app



No the 6-pack and the quad were both running.  There were times when the two lines would blend into each other.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Epic powder day at Stowe..minimal lines..everything in play



5-6" of new snow is not exactly "epic"


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 19, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Epic powder day at Stowe..minimal lines..everything in play



Yes it was, best pow day of the season.  I left around 11:15 after being there since 7 am.  When I was leaving people were telling me that it took them 2.5 hrs to get up mountain road.  As I went down the road the back up was 7.8 miles bumper to bumper before traffic let up.  .


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 19, 2020)

WWF-VT said:


> 5-6" of new snow is not exactly "epic"



They had more then 5-6 of fresh snow.  Plus Stowe got 13 on Thursday which the Bush didn’t get....  so yes it was an epic day


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 19, 2020)

Cannon was a zoo today. The trails were like a Saturday at Wachusset, just ridiculous with people. Tough visibility, pow/chowder/dirt/boilerplate/glare ice. Looking forward to returning there when are buried on a bluebird day in say, March.

Lift lines were actually more or less non existent, but the trails and lodge were very busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2020)

Yup..a bit more than 5 to 6..more like a foot with deep windblown..middle national up to my knees...
Rope drop on lower Goat..very deep in there..


----------



## kingslug (Jan 19, 2020)

Epic


----------



## abc (Jan 19, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Yup..a bit more than 5 to 6..more like a foot with deep windblown..


Yeah, same thing in Wildcat. The wind came up in the afternoon. A lot of the trails got free refill!

Not as deep as Stowe though, maybe boot top...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2020)

MLK is always a shitshow especially with new snow. 

Really glad to see most places looking very improved. Looking forward to Tues Wed at K.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 19, 2020)

hovercraft said:


> Yes it was, best pow day of the season.  I left around 11:15 after being there since 7 am.  When I was leaving people were telling me that it took them 2.5 hrs to get up mountain road.  As I went down the road the back up was 7.8 miles bumper to bumper before traffic let up.  [emoji15].



This defies logic to me. The ppl who are 7 miles down the road, at 11:15, in gridlock, what are they thinking? By the time they get to the mountain, park and gear up it'll be 2:00. What's the point?[emoji849]


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bell was meh.  Storm under delivered.  Maybe 4"?  Headwalls got scraped off pretty fast.  Nice soft bumps with icy troughs.  The lower angle stuff was nice and soft, but whatever....nice snowy day in the mountains.  we had fun.

Very crowded.  We got there at 8:40 trying for first chair at 9, but they were loading before that - what's the deal there?

Heard stories of people in 30 minute traffic lines on teh access road at 10.


----------



## danimals (Jan 19, 2020)

Stole this from reddit. North face at snow today. Another poster said wildcat was turning cars away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slatham (Jan 19, 2020)

danimals said:


> Stole this from reddit. North face at snow today. Another poster said wildcat was turning cars away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That pic is CRAZY!!!! I’ve skied Mt Snow over a Presidents weekend, including a couple of extremely good ones over the years, and there wouldn’t be line that long unless one of the chairs was down. Not even close. Any other color on this situation? Was one of the lifts down for a bit? Or rather both?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2020)

hovercraft said:


> Yes it was, best pow day of the season.  I left around 11:15 after being there since 7 am.  When I was leaving people were telling me that it took them 2.5 hrs to get up mountain road.  As I went down the road the back up was 7.8 miles bumper to bumper before traffic let up.  ��.



lol. Stowe cannot handle holiday crowds.

Jay was easy yesterday. Slight crowding when the flyer went down for 20 minutes. No lift lines longer than5 min or so at peakest times. lots of ski on, especially singles line. Two walk on tram laps before 930.

Burke today was a bit more of a crowd, but with the one lift and the 8” of new snow, understandable. They should open earlier than 9. I had 5th chair or so, and it was basically taking me exactly 30 min for lift>ski>wait cycles, until they opened the t-bar at 12. still got 20k vert in and home in Brooklyn at 7:30. Most woods started closed and opened by noon. They skied great before noon 

Great weekend. Crowds avoided. Powder skied.

Caveman:


Birches:


Dixieland (I think?):


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry this site always makes my pics go sideways. I dunno.


----------



## hovercraft (Jan 19, 2020)

SkiingInABlueDream said:


> This defies logic to me. The ppl who are 7 miles down the road, at 11:15, in gridlock, what are they thinking? By the time they get to the mountain, park and gear up it'll be 2:00. What's the point?[emoji849]


No idea what they are thinking.  What was really over the top was the ski club busses that were filled with people waiting in that line.  They couldn’t get on that mountain before 1:30 and I’m being generous.  It was an amazing scene.  My wife and I were betting each mile down the mountain when it was going to end.


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 19, 2020)

How was the base under the fresh, Kusty? Thought about Burke for today, love those trees. Spent a lot of time in caveman, throbulator etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2020)

You needed to not care about your bases and tread lightly. I got snaked a few times. People have different tolerance levels for that sort of thing. I ducked lots of ropes, some things that never opened. They need more snow before it’s truly “open”. caveman opened eventually. 



and jay :


----------



## ss20 (Jan 19, 2020)

Thinking about Jay this Thursday/Friday...100% open and temps in the 30s at Jay with no wind forecasted is too good to pass up lol.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 19, 2020)

Jay was outstanding, on Saturday, before they got another 10”. Dreamy.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone that skis somewhat regularly should have been able to identify ahead of time that today was going to be super crowded everywhere.  Holiday weekend, 6"+ fresh snowfall everywhere, a lot of bad prior weekends causing pent up demand, of course it was going to be a sh!t show at some places.  

Sunapee was the most crowded I have ever seen it today.  Got on road at 5:30 for what is normally a 1:40 minute drive to try to get there in time for first chair, but highways were not plowed well and got stuck behind plows going 25mph on rte 3 leading to me not arriving to the Sunapee access road (which was already backed up with cars) until 7:40.  The main Sunapee lot was already 2/3 full and I could already see about 30 people waiting in line for North Peak before I could get out of my car, so much for first chair.  

Place was super crowded as expected but using singles line (which really was never longer than about 10 minutes) got 20 runs in by 2:30 when I quit.  In contrast to reports of the Mount Snow employees, the Sunapee employees all seemed to be working hard and helping control the crowds as much as possible.  Lift line management was good with every chair going up full.  Talking with people on the lifts it sounds as if Sunapee like Stowe and Mount Snow also had a parking traffic jam mid morning when all 3 main lots were full and they started sending people to the lake beach parking lot.  I knew it was going to be crazy crowded but also knew to get there early and ended up having a really nice day, no complaints on my end (except for the poor highway plowing).


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 19, 2020)

North Face at MS was ski right on after noon.  Lots if soft bumps with a bit of slick in between.  Guess not many people like it that way.  We got 9 or 10 runs in over there.  Spent most of the morning on Sundance and Ego, got early rides on Canyon and Grand Summit.  Always have early lunch at 11.  Average wait time per lift ride would be well under a minute.  Crowded, yes, but lift lines can be avoided (only rode 3 high speeds all day) and the trees are pretty quiet.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 19, 2020)

Locally Thunder Ridge was a top 3 busiest day of the season but I've seen much crazier here.  Masses went north I guess.  


It snowed.  People went skiing.  People are happy.  What's not to like?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 19, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Anyone that skis somewhat regularly should have been able to identify ahead of time that today was going to be super crowded everywhere.......*Sunapee was the most crowded I have ever seen it today. *



I'm sure that it had absolutely nothing to do with it being EPIC now.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm sure that it had absolutely nothing to do with it being EPIC now.


As sure as I’m that every crowded day is due exclusively to it being on EPIC now!

Surprisingly, at Wildcat I was able to find chairs to sit and table to eat my lunch at, even though the line for food was 10 deep (which I find “too long”). And a family who just arrived (at 11:30) was equally surprised she was able to find parking as some early bird had started leaving!:roll: Absolutely something to do with being on EPIC now!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2020)

I've never seen a food line like I saw yesterday at the Overlook edge at Bell.  

We skied from 8:50 to 1:45 with a break for our brown bag lunch, so we had no need for it, but at 2 when I was packing up to leave, the food line went from the order counter, past the cashiers into the seating area, around the condiment table, back into the food service room, back to the food service counter.

Honest to god, it had to be an hour long - I just can't imagine standing in it. 

With all the crowds' nd the parking nightmare stories we heard, the cars parked on teh side of the road a mile form teh lodges lift 7 was maybe 5 minutes and tomahawk was ski on.

Gondi singles line was maybe ten and the super chief singles was 10-15.  Not terrible really.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm sure that it had absolutely nothing to do with it being EPIC now.



I guarantee it would have been the most crowded day I have ever seen at Sunapee without Epic as well.  It is MLK weekend which is when the mountains are filled with non pass holders.


----------



## Los (Jan 20, 2020)

abc said:


> As sure as I’m that every crowded day is due exclusively to it being on EPIC now!
> 
> Surprisingly, at Wildcat I was able to find chairs to sit and table to eat my lunch at, even though the line for food was 10 deep (which I find “too long”). And a family who just arrived (at 11:30) was equally surprised she was able to find parking as some early bird had started leaving!:roll: Absolutely something to do with being on EPIC now!



What?! Wildcat was absolute pandemonium yesterday. An EPIC disaster.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2020)

Bretton Woods ran out of parking apparently as well.  BW not on Epic or Icon.

Perfect weather, day after a storm, holiday weekend = massive crowds no matter what. 

I was surprised to read Crotched stopped selling tickets.  It for sure was very busy by their standards, but I still found room in the lodge for my son and I when we needed it after maybe a 2-3 minute wait each time for a table to clear.   

Glad the resorts made some money.  Hopefully they turn that green into lots more snowmaking in the coming weeks to build up for a great February and March. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 20, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Bretton Woods ran out of parking apparently as well.  BW not on Epic or Icon.
> 
> Perfect weather, day after a storm, holiday weekend = massive crowds no matter what.
> 
> ...



Don’t underestimate the effect the recent poor skiing has had on us diehards. I am sure some of us went out this weekend because of finally having good snow whereas we would usually sit out MLK.


----------



## drewfidelic (Jan 20, 2020)

slatham said:


> Don’t underestimate the effect the recent poor skiing has had on us diehards. I am sure some of us went out this weekend because of finally having good snow whereas we would usually sit out MLK.



Yep. MLK weekend has always been a shitshow. But, since I haven’t been out at all in January yet, I hit Hunter yesterday. I can’t remember the last time on a non-powder day that the line for the Flyer was out of the corral before opening. But it also wasn’t any worse than Hunter usually is on a busy holiday weekend. And there were no lines on Zephyr or North (mostly because most of the terrain wasn’t open). Claire’s was open at the top (above where Alternate comes in), but the middle didn’t have any snow. And it’s not so much that North has taken snowmaking focus away from West, because nether Twilight nor Annapurna have seen a drop of snowmaking (thanks to all the rain).


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Sorry this site always makes my pics go sideways. I dunno.



The app is so much easier when it comes to pics.


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Bretton Woods ran out of parking apparently as well.  BW not on Epic or Icon.



Gunstock also ran out of parking. Not on Epic, Ikon, or any other joint pass.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 20, 2020)

Far northern indies are the move. Far from people. No mega passes. Plenty of indies closer to Boston and NYC and Montreal for other people thinking indie thoughts to go to. Not many make the drive to the end of the road.


----------



## danimals (Jan 20, 2020)

I know it’s a busy weekend and all that but photos of lift lines are fun.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2020)

danimals said:


> I know it’s a busy weekend and all that but photos of lift lines are fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where is that?


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like hunter?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> *Sunapee was the most crowded I have ever seen it today.* ......It *guarantee it would have been the most crowded day I have ever seen at Sunapee without Epic as well.  It is MLK weekend* which is when the mountains are filled with non pass holders.



So this is the first time Sunapee's been open on MLK weekend?


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 20, 2020)

At least we aren't  Vail "yet"


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Looks like hunter?



That definitely Hunter


----------



## crazy (Jan 20, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> So this is the first time Sunapee's been open on MLK weekend?



Like others have said, yesterday was the perfect storm: MLK weekend + powder + lack of (particularly) weekend powder/not a great season so far. Maybe Epic/Ikon had some effect on the margins, but it would have been a crazy day regardless. Thanks to blackouts and people with passes being slightly more hardcore skiers who know to avoid holiday, I would guess that the proportion of skiers yesterday who used an Epic or Ikon Pass was a decent deal lower than your typical midwinter weekend.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 20, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> At least we aren't  Vail "yet"
> 
> View attachment 26031



Jesus....how could that picture be true?

That has to be 2 hour wait, doesn't it?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 20, 2020)

We had a very managable 3 days..i skied everything i wanted...lines werent tragic..got first tracks..
Today empty bluebird day


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 20, 2020)

There was no lines on MLK day at Stowe. The conditions were excellent as well.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2020)

Pretty much 10 per box at cannon today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 20, 2020)

nhskier1969 said:


> At least we aren't  Vail "yet"
> 
> View attachment 26031



That's the worst thing I've ever seen.  Why bother?  If I showed-up and saw that, I'd go snowshoeing or something.


----------



## Hillwalker95 (Jan 20, 2020)

xlr8r said:


> Anyone that skis somewhat regularly should have been able to identify ahead of time that today was going to be super crowded everywhere.  Holiday weekend, 6"+ fresh snowfall everywhere, a lot of bad prior weekends causing pent up demand, of course it was going to be a sh!t show at some places.
> 
> Sunapee was the most crowded I have ever seen it today.  Got on road at 5:30 for what is normally a 1:40 minute drive to try to get there in time for first chair, but highways were not plowed well and got stuck behind plows going 25mph on rte 3 leading to me not arriving to the Sunapee access road (which was already backed up with cars) until 7:40.  The main Sunapee lot was already 2/3 full and I could already see about 30 people waiting in line for North Peak before I could get out of my car, so much for first chair.
> 
> Place was super crowded as expected but using singles line (which really was never longer than about 10 minutes) got 20 runs in by 2:30 when I quit.  In contrast to reports of the Mount Snow employees, the Sunapee employees all seemed to be working hard and helping control the crowds as much as possible.  Lift line management was good with every chair going up full.  Talking with people on the lifts it sounds as if Sunapee like Stowe and Mount Snow also had a parking traffic jam mid morning when all 3 main lots were full and they started sending people to the lake beach parking lot.  I knew it was going to be crazy crowded but also knew to get there early and ended up having a really nice day, no complaints on my end (except for the poor highway plowing).



Agree with this - we also used Singles line and it was manageable and the employees had a good, helpful attitude which makes a big difference.  The Sunapee Express was chock-a-block all day, but Sunbowl Express and the Triple were a bit better - I did some runs on the former after 2pm where I was straight on the lift.  Conditions were fairly good - nice cover of snow, but decidedly icy underneath.  

Okemo on Sat was similar - Sunburst Six was beyond a shit show (and was out of commission for nearly 20 mins in the morn) but the others were better - Solitude as ever lived up to its name and was never more than a 5 min wait in Singles; and a bit more in main line.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 20, 2020)

The correct play for MLK weekend is the Eastern Townships in Quebec.


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 20, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Looks like hunter?



Yep that is Hunter.


----------



## thebigo (Jan 20, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Pretty much 10 per box at cannon today.



Are you back in nh? Last I remember you were in Tahoe?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 20, 2020)

thebigo said:


> Are you back in nh? Last I remember you were in Tahoe?



I was in Tahoe then switched up to alta last winter then fucked up and got a girlfriend back here over summer. I'll see what happens next winter....


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2020)

slatham said:


> Don’t underestimate the effect the recent poor skiing has had on us diehards. I am sure some of us went out this weekend because of finally having good snow whereas we would usually sit out MLK.



Yup...I sometimes sit out MLK, but wasn't about to this year. Also the first year I've actually had MLK day off, so made sense to go skiing. Crowded? Sure. But I still skied as much as my legs could handle. Only thing less crowds would have done is maybe made some trails stay a little powdery longer.


----------



## slatham (Jan 20, 2020)

Skied Bromley and Magic today and thank god the lemmings are lemmings and followed each other home. Blue bird day. The snow set nicely and was groomed to perfection. Ski on. No trail traffic. Just a great day. Can't believe people dealt with the crowd situation on Saturday and Sunday and then bailed, missing the possibly the best day of the weekend (minus the 1 hour of powder shots on Sunday that probably hold the winning hour of the weekend).


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2020)

If the ski areas were half as packed as I saw route 91 this late afternoon I am glad I didn't ski this weekend. The southbound traffic was bumper to bumper barely moving (if at all) from Hartford up to Amherst.


----------



## abc (Jan 20, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> If the ski areas were half as packed as I saw route 91 this late afternoon I am glad I didn't ski this weekend. The southbound traffic was bumper to bumper barely moving (if at all) from Hartford up to Amherst.


I’m glad I’m taking Tuesday off so didn’t have to head home today. Would had been stuck in the traffic at 91. 

Here at North Conway this morning, there’s still more traffic heading north than heading south. So a lot of people are still skiing today. (Bitterly cold and windy as hell up here)


----------



## 180 (Jan 20, 2020)

Heard the NYS Thruway was jammed as well


----------



## cdskier (Jan 20, 2020)

180 said:


> Heard the NYS Thruway was jammed as well



I can vouch for that...took me 45 minutes longer than usual to get home from VT.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 21, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I can vouch for that...took me 45 minutes longer than usual to get home from VT.



What time did you get on?  Was fine when I got on a bit after 6 in Albany.  Smooth sailing until just before the tool booths, then it was just slow for a few miles.  Total drive time was 12 minute less than the initial Waze prediction, about 22 in reality since we stopped for about 10 minutes at dunkin donuts.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> What time did you get on?  Was fine when I got on a bit after 6 in Albany.  Smooth sailing until just before the tool booths, then it was just slow for a few miles.  Total drive time was 12 minute less than the initial Waze prediction, about 22 in reality since we stopped for about 10 minutes at dunkin donuts.



I think I hit the Catskill area around 4 or 4:30 (which is pretty typical for me as I usually ski the morning and leave VT around noon). There was stop and go traffic from north of Kingston all the way until a little before the tolls in Harriman. I lost about 10 minutes or so per exit from 19 on...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2020)

i flew home from burke on sunday. stopped skiing at 1:45. changed clothes and pulled out of lot at 2:00. stopped at the coffee place at the access road. truly on the road at 2:10, parked in the next neighborhood over from me in a parking spot that is good til next monday at 7:20, cab dropped me at my apartment 7:30. love skiing 20k and being home for dinner.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I can vouch for that...took me 45 minutes longer than usual to get home from VT.



That's not horrendous for a holiday weekend.  Thanksgiving sometimes takes an hour or 1.5 hours longer than usual to get home from VT.  I've just accepted it at this point.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2020)

When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Jan 21, 2020)

So, Sunday River was not mad house this weekend.  Sure, some lifts had lines (Jordan on Saturday which I would have avoided if Oz Quad didn't act up on its day 1 then Oz on Sunday with an electric power issue affecting Jordan in the morning) but all in all as usual, easy to find a lift or area with minimal to no wait.  Coming home on 93 through Concord and the NH tolls took a bit.  Really hope if the state widens 93 through Concord, they widen the electronic toll lanes to three a side first.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany



I ask this same question all the time...Very bizarre to have such a major north/south route out of the NY metro area still only be 2 lanes for that distance for all these years.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



When is CT going to be at least 3 full lanes, on I95, from NY to RI? That's ridiculous too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Cold out so everyone should be cranking out great amount of snow

Add up all our tolls paid from NYC which close to 20$ a trip for crossing Hudson River 1 
Corrupt people here in our lovely state so much should be fixed and maintain 5000X 
Better than it is


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 21, 2020)

180 said:


> Heard the NYS Thruway was jammed as well


Glad I didn't take the Thruway coming down from Hunter yesterday. Hopped on the Taconic and not much traffic at all. Hunter wasn't that bad FYI. Definitely icy but not as crowded as I expected. The new trails looked great except they were icy af. Twilight closed and under the guns. I'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 21, 2020)

The Cat got 18" (Thurs & Sat) and the lines were minimal on Sat.
No lines for Sunday & Monday !!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2020)

Screen caps from Stratton on Saturday at 1pm-ish.  Actually not as bad as I thought considering the volume of traffic on 91North Friday evening.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany



Opened in 1960, has the same number of lanes in 2020, despite the huge population increase in the last 60 years.

Well done New York State.  

But hey, at least NY spends it's residents paycheck money on important things like movie studios, solar light factories, and (poorly) running ski resorts.

https://nypost.com/2018/07/15/cuomos-10b-economy-boost-results-in-broken-promises/


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2020)

Try 15 in CT..The Grand Prix run of CT. 2 lanes..pretty much no speed limit as there is no where for cops to hide or pull you over.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Opened in 1960, has the same number of lanes in 2020, despite the huge population increase in the last 60 years.
> 
> Well done New York State.
> 
> But hey, at least NY spends it's residents paycheck money on important things like movie studios, solar light factories, and (poorly) running ski resorts.



Considering that this is the main road many people use to get to their own ski resorts, you'd think they'd have a vested interesting in wanting to actually make sure it can handle the volume.

NJ may have some pretty shitty roads and waste a lot of money, but at least we've also widened many of our major highways over the years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2020)

Wouldn't the feds have some involvement as it's an Interstate?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## x10003q (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> When is NY going to expand 87 to 3 lanes?  Seems crazy to me that's it's still two lanes up to Albany
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app





cdskier said:


> I ask this same question all the time...Very bizarre to have such a major north/south route out of the NY metro area still only be 2 lanes for that distance for all these years.



I drive to Albany from NJ occasionally for business during the week and there is rarely traffic above Exit 16, day or night. They should expand the Thruway to 3 lanes between Exit 16/Woodbury toll and Exit 17 Newburgh/I-84. This would help with Friday nights northbound and Sunday nights southbound.

The one good thing the the Emperor Mario Cuomo did was make sure all the bridges between NJ and Albany are ready for 3 lanes of traffic when they replaced the bridges in the 1980s.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 21, 2020)

abc said:


> I’m glad I’m taking Tuesday off so didn’t have to head home today. Would had been stuck in the traffic at 91.
> 
> Here at North Conway this morning, there’s still more traffic heading north than heading south. So a lot of people are still skiing today. (Bitterly cold and windy as hell up here)


Skied Attitash on Monday until around 2 - the early morning ~11 wasn't too bad but the winds kicked up pretty good after that and digits started to freeze. We did the two down and in until 2 and split. Never really hit traffic until Rte 3 on 495 and again at 290. Neither was too bad, maybe 5 -10 extra minutes

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Wouldn't the feds have some involvement as it's an Interstate?



Not sure, but the NJ Turnpike's recent $2.5B widening project from exits 6-9 was supposedly fully funded by the NJ Turnpike Authority according to the project FAQ. And that's officially part of I-95. I have a feeling maybe on tolled roads that the feds relegate more control/responsibility to the agency collecting the tolls.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Try 15 in CT..The Grand Prix run of CT. 2 lanes..pretty much no speed limit as there is no where for cops to hide or pull you over.



Gotta love 15. What can go wrong when you have to merge into 60mph+ traffic from a dead stop?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2020)

machski said:


> So, Sunday River was not mad house this weekend.  Sure, some lifts had lines (Jordan on Saturday which I would have avoided if Oz Quad didn't act up on its day 1 then Oz on Sunday with an electric power issue affecting Jordan in the morning) but all in all as usual, easy to find a lift or area with minimal to no wait.  Coming home on 93 through Concord and the NH tolls took a bit.  Really hope if the state widens 93 through Concord, they widen the electronic toll lanes to three a side first.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


All toll highways should be like Mass.  Zero cash collection points and fully electronic.  It's ridiculous they are installing hybrids like we have in NH on 95 in Maine currently.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2020)

Leave..either reeeeaaal early saturday..or deal with the shit for half the ride up after work friday and get first chairs...i like first chairs


----------



## TyWebb (Jan 21, 2020)

Vermont Ski Areas Enjoy Record Business Over MLK Holiday
JAN 21, 2020

https://skivermont.com/vermont-ski-areas-enjoy-record-business-over-mlk-holiday-01-21-20


----------



## Los (Jan 22, 2020)

TyWebb said:


> Vermont Ski Areas Enjoy Record Business Over MLK Holiday
> JAN 21, 2020
> 
> https://skivermont.com/vermont-ski-areas-enjoy-record-business-over-mlk-holiday-01-21-20



So much for the death of the ski industry...


----------



## cdskier (Jan 22, 2020)

Los said:


> So much for the death of the ski industry...



And this is a weekend where a good number of passes were blacked out...


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 22, 2020)

I was driving from cannon to Boston metro west Monday night. I left cannon around 4:30 and had possibly my slowest drive home ever, which was pretty surprising given how empty the mountain was all day.


----------



## 1dog (Jan 22, 2020)

Los said:


> So much for the death of the ski industry...



Reason #1 - a good economy with pretty good confidence it will remain strong.

Reason #2 - It snowed and warmed on Sunday - the old saying of more business up north when in snows in southern NE holds true.

Reason #3 - no northeast teams ( Pats/Giants/Jets/Eagles) in playoffs.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 22, 2020)

1dog said:


> Reason #1 - a good economy with pretty good confidence it will remain strong.
> 
> Reason #2 - It snowed and warmed on Sunday - the old saying of more business up north when in snows in southern NE holds true.
> 
> Reason #3 - no northeast teams ( Pats/Giants/Jets/Eagles) in playoffs.



Of course the Jets weren't in it!


----------



## slatham (Jan 22, 2020)

1dog said:


> Reason #1 - a good economy with pretty good confidence it will remain strong.
> 
> Reason #2 - It snowed and warmed on Sunday - the old saying of more business up north when in snows in southern NE holds true.
> 
> Reason #3 - no northeast teams ( Pats/Giants/Jets/Eagles) in playoffs.



Yup, only time I’d ever root for the Patriots or Giants was when they were in the playoffs and I wanted them to continue to draw skiers away from the mountains. We always would target skiing super bowl weekend if the Giants or patriots made it, and it always worked. The year they played each other was a ghost town.


----------

